# 3D Passive Polarization Modulator



## soni_mahesh (Jul 2, 2012)

There is a new technology in news which claims to be one of the best ones for PASSIVE 3D through single 3D ready projector. Its known as 3D Passive Polarization Modulator. Has anyone experienced it? if yes please give feed back specially in terms of brightness and clarity in resolution.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Due to the cost of this technology, in addition to the projector itself, I don't think you'll find many folks here with answers.


----------

